# Help us get the most bang for reward bucks



## I always rode the Southern (Apr 9, 2011)

We are planning our 2nd cc trip to coincide with our nephews mid oct.wedding in SF. 

 

 

 

Our first was CL-CZ,to SF, CS(side trip to carmel)-Oceanside then returning by SWC-CL to Pgh. So this time we want to vary the route. I'm thinking SS( from tampa)-CL or Cardinal(want to ride this at least one way)-CZ to SF. After the wedding CS north to Portand, Seatttle- want to see both cities, maybe a side trip to Vancouver. Then return on the EB.

 

Am I picking the best directions in terms of scenery or should I consider reverse and go out on EB, N to S on CS, back east on the CZ? East,west or both for the cardinal?

 

At this point I have 70,00 pts to spend and dh has 20,000. Have not bought any points yet this year, so that is an option. (the total will increase monthly as we pay everything possible thru chase AGR.)  

 

Suggestions for utilizing the points to our benefit will be greatly appreciated..


----------



## Bob Dylan (Apr 9, 2011)

I always rode the Southern said:


> We are planning our 2nd cc trip to coincide with our nephews mid oct.wedding in SF.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Must be Nice, wanna send Me some of your Surplus Points? :lol: Most of us suggest that you ride the Cardinal East from CHI-WAS so you see the New River Gorge in Daylight! Personally I think the East Bound from Seattle/Portland is Best on the Empire Builder! The Other Train to Consider is The Southwest Chief, either direction is Good on this Route. The California Zephyr is also Best going West so you're Sure to see the Good Scenery in the Daylight!

Depending on whether you are Comfortable in a Roomette or not, I'd suggest getting a Bedroom for the Two Night Western Trains, as you know Viewliner Roometters are Very Comfortable!

If you have any specific Questions about these Trains, Activities etc. please ask, lots of Knowledge on Here, Some of it is even True! :lol: We're Envious! :wub:


----------



## Rail Freak (Apr 9, 2011)

I agree with Jim, if you've done the CZ, consider the SWC (or even the 3 night TE) , and experience the southern route along the the Pacific Coast to SF!!!


----------



## the_traveler (Apr 9, 2011)

My recommendation (not that it matters here on AU




) is to take the SS->CL->SWC (to LA) or CZ to EMY->CS to VAC! I would not stop in PDX or SEA on the way up, as that would stop your award trip right there. You would have to pay for another award from there. The good news is that the Cascades (between VAN, SEA and PDX are "special routes", and cost 1,000 points coach or 1,500 points BC each way per person! (Try to take the morning train out of VAC - as it follows the coast and sit on the right side - and this train also continues down to PDX!)

Then I would take the EB (from either SEA or PDX) to CHI and connect to the Cardinal (if in a roomette, and try for an odd numbered - 1, 3, 5, etc... roomette), and then the Silvers. (I think you connect from CVS to RVR by Thruway bus. Also remember the Cardinal only runs 3 days a week.)


----------



## I always rode the Southern (Apr 9, 2011)

Thanks for the suggestions everyone. This really helps.

Definitely will plan the CS from SF to Vancouver, then the cascades to portland and seattle. Is it better to leave from seattle or portland on the EB.

Definitely will plan the cardinal east bound.

So going west is the one I'm still wavering on(notice I didn't say we-hubby is just along for the ride. He would just as soon fly) :wacko:

We went west on the CZ before and loved that scenery. Took the Chief coming back and the route was nice, but choosing between the 2 I would probably prefer the CZ again.

Never taken the Eagle-which could be an option. Tell me more why I would like it please, pretty please!


----------



## Rail Freak (Apr 10, 2011)

I always rode the Southern said:


> Never taken the Eagle-which could be an option. Tell me more why I would like it please, pretty please!



That would be the reason & 25 more hours of train time compared to the CZ. However, the scenery does not compare to the CZ, IMO!

Have Fun


----------



## Ispolkom (Apr 10, 2011)

I always rode the Southern said:


> Thanks for the suggestions everyone. This really helps.
> 
> Definitely will plan the CS from SF to Vancouver, then the cascades to portland and seattle. Is it better to leave from seattle or portland on the EB.


Remember, though that Coast Starlight stops in Vancouver, Washington (VAN), a small town just north of Portland. To get to Vancouver, British Columbia (VAC), you have to take a train or bus from Seattle.


----------



## Bob Dylan (Apr 10, 2011)

:hi: IMO You cant go Wrong riding either Section of the EB to CHI. Major differences: SEA (#8)has the Dinerrom SEA-Spokane, the Sleepers are in the Front Closer to the Diner and when the Portland Section hooks up in Spokane in the Wee Hours also the Sightseer Lounge. The Scenery going North of Seattle is Outstanding along the Water, and till it gets Dark going into the Cascades is Great also. 

The Portland Section (#28) will have the Sightseer Lounge from PDX-Spokane but no Diner,, youll get a Pretty Fair Box Dinner from your SCA! The trip along the Columbia is pretty Nice but it gets Dark Early, the Best way,IMO to ride this Section is WestBound (#27) so you see the Columbia in Day Light! The Portland Metro Lounge is also Great, really Good Staff and the Portland Station is also pretty nice too see, if somewhat Small!King Street station in Seattle is Historic but under Rennovation and the waiting Room is Nothing to Write Home About! 

As to the Eagle/Sunset, Lots of Deseret Scenery but some pretty Interesting Things to See Along the Way, Very Good Food and OBS Generally! As others have said much more Train Time (the overnight in SAS accounts for most of it!). If forced to choose I'd go with the EB Eastbound, the Eagle/Sunset Soutbound and the Starlite from LAX-SEA!! :wub:


----------



## I always rode the Southern (Apr 11, 2011)

jimhudson said:


> Must be Nice, wanna send Me some of your Surplus Points? :lol:


Jim, I'd be very happy to send you some surplus points when I get to a million total, or hit the powerball.........whichever comes first   

Oh rats, no routing going or coming will allow us to take the star, I don't mind the meteor, but I try to avoid taking the bus to/from tampa/orlando.

Please do not ask what I do when taking the CL from pgh to tampa. :unsure:

I talked to an AGR rep who told me there are no br's left on the zephyr for 10/11. :wub: what to do, what to do, don't know if I want to take that southern route. I do remember rough tracks on that last SWC trip

CS cost is 327 roomette for EMY to VAC, should I pay for this instead of using a 15,000 zone award?How many days should we stay in vancouver?

 

Then plan to go to seattle, then portland and leave on the EB from portland.

 

and then, of course, it makes perfect sense to some of you seasoned forum members, I will take option of the cascades back to seattle so I can get a br on #8 EB, beause on 28, leaving from pdx, they are sold out?  

 

You know, looking at the prices on the web site, I can't believe how lucky we were when we took our cross country trip in 1998. What a bargain! we had the all aboard america fare-remember those- and it allowed for 3 stopovers.

we went coach from pgh/chicago. But roomettes the rest of the trip, and we were allowed 3 stopovers-which allowed us 5 days in SF(technically a bonus stop because it was an end point) to get off the CS in Salinas to go to Monterey and Carmel(2 days), return to the CS and stop in Oceanside to visit relatives(5 days, including side trip to vegas) and then surfliner to fullerton to catch the chief for the final lap home. Total cost for the trip for the 2 of us was $1200.


----------



## Guest (Apr 11, 2011)

Those Were the Days My Friend, I sure do Remember them! :wub: Sounds like you know what you wanna do, just a matter of booking the Right Connections, except for Kansas I never felt Rough Tracks on the SWC, its pretty smooth through NM,AZ and Ca!! Remember PDX to Vancouver,BC is a Special Route, 1,000 points Coach, 1,500 BC, maybe consider spending a Night in PDX (you get there in Daylight vs. Dark in SEA), then cruise up the Coast. Im not up on the New schedules yet so not positive this is possible??? :help: , you dont want a Bus to Vancouver for Sure!


----------



## I always rode the Southern (Apr 11, 2011)

Guest said:


> Those Were the Days My Friend, I sure do Remember them! :wub: Sounds like you know what you wanna do, just a matter of booking the Right Connections, except for Kansas I never felt Rough Tracks on the SWC, its pretty smooth through NM,AZ and Ca!! Remember PDX to Vancouver,BC is a Special Route, 1,000 points Coach, 1,500 BC, maybe consider spending a Night in PDX (you get there in Daylight vs. Dark in SEA), then cruise up the Coast. Im not up on the New schedules yet so not positive this is possible??? :help: , you dont want a Bus to Vancouver for Sure!



I can book straight thru EMY to VAC, but the only option then is a bus from Seattle. So your suggestion is that I end that leg in Portland, spend my time there, then on to VAC by Cascades. Back to Seattle, then leave on the EB from there?


----------



## Bob Dylan (Apr 11, 2011)

:hi: Yes! We did it that Way Last Year, it's Win! Win! as to Trains,Scenery and Time!


----------



## rtabern (Apr 21, 2011)

The 3 day TxE can be fun... Esp for the fact its the only train in the amtrak system you can spend 3 nights on. Plus... Get off in san antonio get a drink (long island iced tea!!!!) On riverwalk and see the outside of the alamo


----------



## roomette (Apr 21, 2011)

rtabern said:


> The 3 day TxE can be fun... Esp for the fact its the only train in the amtrak system you can spend 3 nights on. Plus... Get off in san antonio get a drink (long island iced tea!!!!) On riverwalk and see the outside of the alamo


I'm going to try that in a couple of weeks. Where's a good spot for stiff Long Island Iced tea?


----------



## I always rode the Southern (Aug 13, 2011)

I believe I may have lost my mind. 







Well, we booked the beginning and end of our October AGR trip to San Fran and a return via PDX, SEA and VAC.

Still need to book the minor details, CS and the cascades. but I've been playing for, oh, give or take a 1,0000 hrs, with the combinations and think I finally have it.



TPA-WAS on the SM BR A, car 9812

CL to CHI BR B, car 2901

CZ to EMY, Fam.BR 15, car 0531



The original plan was to head north from SFafter the wedding, but our children invited us to join them in a little 6 day side trip bonus. Sooo, we will drive from SF to Carmel and Big Sur, Then to Yosemite and finally Lake Tahoe.



Wow, is this gonna be a long trip, 



so we shortened the time for the northwest cities.

So it was then Truckee>SCS>VAC-overnight and short daytime tour then catch the 5:45pm Cascades to Seattle--overnight, short daytime tour and catch the 5:30 Cascades to Portland-overnite and day tour catching the EB that evening.



Return:

EB from PDX.>CHI in BR B car 2830.

CL to Toledo BR E car 3001

Toledo to WAS Rm 8 in car 3000(save a few points here)

Silver Meteor to ORL RM 1 car 9710

TDB(the dreaded bus) to Tampa



 Are we nuts to try to fit all this in? Will this be my first in a lifetime case of train overdose? I know hubby is overdosing just on my planning. 







I tried to route it the way Guest and JimHudson suggested stopping in portland first, but there are no afternoon or evening trains from Vancouver to Seattle. And I did want to leave from Seattle for the scenery as suggested, but that means adding at least one more day, and the expense of one more hotel(Carmel and Yosemite are blowing the budget)and after almost a month I figure we'll be exhausted.





I also couldn't get a routing on the Cardinal from the EB.

But we can always go for that next time.



I'm nuts aren't I. ?



Oh yes, pretty please, somebody please post in the What to See and Where forum, with suggestions for hotels near the stations in Seattle, Portland, and Vancouver. Also any suggestions for tours.

Thank Yew, Everyone, Thank Yew Very Much!


----------



## the_traveler (Aug 14, 2011)

Are you crazy?



For me, that is a *SHORT* trip!


----------



## AlanB (Aug 14, 2011)

Well it's not exactly suggestions on which hotels are better than others, but this list will get you started with hotels that can be reached by rail transportation in various cities either with a short walk or via a hotel shuttle.


----------



## amamba (Aug 14, 2011)

Your trip sounds amazing! Have fun.


----------



## Bob Dylan (Aug 14, 2011)

:hi: No hope for you, you've got Amdisease and theres no cure except more LD Train trips! :lol: Nice itenerary, youll love the scenery, the cities, the Trains and the people youll meet along the way! Think were all envious and like the_traveler I take Loooooong trips also whenever I can!  ( Hurry October!! :excl: :excl: :excl: )


----------

